# Glue and finishes for wood?



## TaskBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

I need recs for glue to be used on maple that will be finished natural (dries clear?). 

Speaking of finishing, what clear satin-finish sealer(s) do you folks like over natural wood (in this case maple). I have no idea of what's out there water or solvent based. I'd prefer something with lower odor if possible. The project is a fireplace mantel. It'll be subject to indirect sunlight, maybe some water drips from watering a house plant. Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello TaskBoy:
Carpenter's wood glue dries as near clear as you can get; however, it still needs to be sanded off the finish surface so your stains or varnishes will look uniform.
Water based polyurethene would give a much lower odor but it can't stand the water drips or the wear on a floor like the oil based one.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 9, 2008)

TaskBoy said:


> I need recs for glue to be used on maple that will be finished natural (dries clear?).
> 
> Speaking of finishing, what clear satin-finish sealer(s) do you folks like over natural wood (in this case maple). I have no idea of what's out there water or solvent based. I'd prefer something with lower odor if possible. The project is a fireplace mantel. It'll be subject to indirect sunlight, maybe some water drips from watering a house plant. Thanks.



When looking for glue just check the lable and it should say Dries clear and if you can try to mask off the joints that are being glued, once you wiped the access off remove the tape.now when it comes to a finish oil base is the best for this but like all oil clear finishes they dry with a slight amber color but latex like varethane, ben moores Stay Clear dry nice and clear. Remember any finish at all with slighty darken the wood but much less with latex than oil base.Another thing to keep in mind is that if its getting direct sunlight then you need a uv protector other wise it will just discolor.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 10, 2008)

Carpenters wood glues will work just fine. Just remember to have a damp rag to wipe off any extra glue trying to "dry" around. 
If the air is dry ,wipe the board to be glued with the cloth first, it helps not to dry to fast and suck in the glue.


----------

